# Marquis Daniels and Josh Howard



## HKF

I love these two dudes man. They are such competitors and I think the emergence of both of these guys will spell the end of Michael Finley and Antawn Jamison in Dallas come the end of the season. For both of them to be rookies and be this good is a testament to the type of talent evaluation Don and Donnie Nelson do. They know how to play some offense. 

I wouldn't be surprised to see Finley and Jamison traded to the Bulls in the off-season for Tyson Chandler, Antonio Davis and somemaybe a draft pick or filler to give Dallas some added size and the Bulls a legit SG and SF to play next to Kirk Hinrich. 

What do you guys think about both ideas?


----------



## allenive21

I think you read ESPN Insider.


----------



## Arclite

I don't know about the trades, but I love Daniels and Howard too.. they're fun as hell to watch, and they're almost like twins with their peskiness and matching headbands.. Just two more examples of great college players becoming big contributors on good teams after teams let them slide in the draft because they're "too old"..


----------



## sMaK

All I know is that I saw Marquise Daniels play live against the Heat and he was very impressive. I think he scored 30 points. Hes really good. And dont forget Josh Howard was really good in college. ACC Player of the year.


----------



## spongyfungy

As a Bulls fan, Do it do it do it do it.


----------



## Pinball

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I love these two dudes man. They are such competitors and I think the emergence of both of these guys will spell the end of Michael Finley and Antawn Jamison in Dallas come the end of the season. For both of them to be rookies and be this good is a testament to the type of talent evaluation Don and Donnie Nelson do. They know how to play some offense.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see Finley and Jamison traded to the Bulls in the off-season for Tyson Chandler, Antonio Davis and somemaybe a draft pick or filler to give Dallas some added size and the Bulls a legit SG and SF to play next to Kirk Hinrich.
> 
> What do you guys think about both ideas?


I'm not a huge fan of Finley or Jamison but I think they have more trade value than that. I wouldn't go anywhere near Tyson Chandler right now. Not only is his durability a big question mark but he also seems to have developed an attitude problem. I wouldn't bank on him improving by leaps and bounds anytime soon. Plus, he's still a man without a position. He's got the height of a C and the strength of a SF. Unfortunately, he can't shoot like a SF. He plays PF by default for Chicago. However, I don't know how well he'll hold up at PF in the West. Davis is just washed up. I don't see him as anything more than a 10th man off the bench.


----------



## Weasel

I was watching the Dallas and Magic game and I was really impressed with thier play. They both showed good talent and have pretty good futures ahead of them. Both players already have this way that they are playing that seems to show that this isn't thier first year in the league, they both show no fear. Looks like tonight that they again put on a show with Daniels getting 17 and Howard getting 19 points. Very impresive and quite a good steal for the Mavs.


----------



## The_Franchise

Finley and Jamison are both MAX contracts who you will be paying $25 million a year. They haven't helped Dallas' all star cast achieve anything so don't expect other teams to be very interested, especially Chicago who doesn't want to feel the repercussions of having 2 players take up 55% of their cap and STILL be at the bottom of the league. Finley is 31, and his contract doesn't expire until the end of the 08 season, when the Bulls will be paying him $19 million. Same with Jamison. Even with both these players, I don't see the Bulls being a major playoff team in the East... unless they draft Okafor and Curry toughens up.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> I think you read ESPN Insider.


I don't have insider. I was just making a suggestion. I don't expect to see Jamison and Finley in a Mavs uni a year from now. Maybe Finley for Abdur-Rahim next year. I don't know, just throwing things out there. 

The main purpose of the thread is for Daniels and Howard.


----------



## lakegz

I really like Howard's game. they never run plays for him but he still manages 9 points a game and is a superb offensive rebounder. he'll always give you consistent effort too.


----------



## VincentVega

I love watching Daniels and Howard play. I knew Howard would be a solid player in the league, but Daniels has surprised me a bit. The Nelson Brothers deserve a big pat on the back(s) for picking these two up.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

another great job drafting by the nelsons and co. that's the way you run your franchise. Budweiser boy and others were raving about Daniels around draft time last year and not only did the raps not get him, he slipped through the whole second round. makes you shake your head. 

also goes to show how accomodating Nelson's system and how great a PG steve nash really is.


----------



## ivo_krka

I think Dallas' problem this year is, besides their lack of size, that Walker didn't fit in and if I was in Nelson's place I'd try to trade Toine and not Jamison who is a very usefull player with very high FG and solid rebounding.


----------



## allenive21

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I don't have insider. I was just making a suggestion. I don't expect to see Jamison and Finley in a Mavs uni a year from now. Maybe Finley for Abdur-Rahim next year. I don't know, just throwing things out there.
> 
> The main purpose of the thread is for Daniels and Howard.


Well it's quite ironic then that Insider just had something about Daniels and Howard in it just recently and about how nicely they've turned out to be. That's why I speculated that you had it, it's not a bad thing though. Both these guys have really impressed me, I knew that the potential was there but I definitely wasn't expecting them to get the PT to be able to produce like they have.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Jamison is very productive with the PT he gets. Give him starter minutes he'll give you 20 and 10. His play around the paint on the offense works well with a player like Dirk who has insane peremiter game. Finley on the other hand has been bothered by injuries a little too much for my taste this late in his career. As much as I like what Fin brings to the team we need to make room for Daniels and Howard. 

As a Mavs fan I'd like to move Walker for capspace or work out a sign and trade for a player like Keon Clark.


----------



## HKF

Keon Clark is a free-agent this year.


----------



## Ben1

Both have been pleasant surprises so far this season. Definitely steals for Dallas, props to the Dallas front office for picking them up. 

About trades, of the 2 ('toine or Jamison), Dallas should look to trade 'Toine instead of Jamison. Jamison is looking good in Dallas IMO.


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Keon Clark is a free-agent this year.


Unless he only wants the MLE from Dallas we'll have to work a deal with someone else to get him in a Mavs uni, which next year should be pretty fly since P-Diddy is working on em.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Nelly on his rooks vs Lebron:



> "I love my two rookies, and they got one that's got both of them combined."


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...avs/stories/033104dnspomavslede.da280f11.html


----------



## Jamel Irief

If they had Nick these guys would be getting a lot more minutes.

Dumb trade like I said.

Mavs should apolgize for depriving us of watching Nick in the playoffs.


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> If they had Nick these guys would be getting a lot more minutes.
> 
> Dumb trade like I said.
> 
> Mavs should apolgize for depriving us of watching Nick in the playoffs.


How would having another guard let a guard/forward and another guard get more PT?


----------



## Rockstone

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> How would having another guard let a guard/forward and another guard get more PT?


Maybe because trading Nick brought in Jamison and helped bring in Walker......just maybe. Not exactly sure what *Jamel_Irief* meant.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Unless he only wants the MLE from Dallas we'll have to work a deal with someone else to get him in a Mavs uni, which next year should be pretty fly since P-Diddy is working on em.


Steve why would you want Keon Clark for MLE? He is obviously not worth that much. He is worth the veterans' minimum and that's it. Has he even played at all this year while collecting 5 million dollars? He won't be getting any big contracts. :no:


----------



## LionOfJudah

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Steve why would you want Keon Clark for MLE? He is obviously not worth that much. He is worth the veterans' minimum and that's it. Has he even played at all this year while collecting 5 million dollars? He won't be getting any big contracts. :no:


Its a shot in the dark man, just an idea. Not a very well thought out idea either.  
Maybe at the vet min he'd be worth a year contract. Any warm body over 7' that can play a lick of D could be used in Dallas so I don't see what the harm could be.

I wouldn't mind Sheed or Theo in Dallas either... but I don't know how exactly that will would work out.


----------



## Derrex

I think Keon Clark seems like one of those guys who might get overpaid for one year of good play, but this year, considering he hasnt played at all probably means he would be available for the MLE.


----------



## Dubs_42

Here we are in later years, with Marquis on the Bucks while J-Ho is a free agent. As a Mavs fan I wish Daniels stayed with us and gotten more of a chance to improve, and I wish J-ho could have stayed healthy through the years..its a shame. Q6, J-Ho, and Devin Harris were so awesome to watch...I love that 2006 team more than the 2011 championship team.


----------



## Floods

Holy necrobump.


----------



## c_dog

i remember this thread like it was yesterday, lol.


----------



## VeN

Dubs_42 said:


> I love that 2006 team more than the 2011 championship team.


just... no


the ship team was great to watch. finally some real D in the middle, dirk playing his best ball


----------



## Dre

Those were the days

I remember when people, me included tried to pump Josh Howard as a legit all-star. Maybe he was for a second or two but it's still funny to remember


----------

